# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Perú participará en reunión para reactivar iniciativa de Red de Acuicultura de las Américas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, may. 22 (ANDINA).-* Perú participará en la Reunión para la Reactivación de la Iniciativa de Creación de la Red de Acuicultura de las Américas (ANA), la cual se realizará del 10 al 12 de junio en Guayaquil (Ecuador).  
Para ello el Ministerio de la Producción autorizó hoy, mediante una resolución suprema, que asista a dicha reunión el director general de Acuicultura de dicho sector, Jorge Zuzunaga. 
Explicó que la ANA fue identificada como una de las prioridades claves del Plan de Acción de Bali del Foro de Cooperación Económica Asia Pacífico (APEC) y fue aprobada por la 16° Reunión del Grupo de Trabajo de Pesquerías (FWG) del APEC en el año 2005. 
Asimismo, se constituye sobre las prioridades de la Cooperación Económica y Técnica (Ecotech) establecidas por los líderes del APEC para el período 2008  2009, en relación a la protección de los recursos costeros y la seguridad de los consumidores y la inocuidad de los alimentos, entre otras problemáticas relevantes. 
Precisó que la representante regional adjunta de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), y la Coordinadora del Equipo Multidisciplinario de América del Sur, cursó invitación al Ministerio de la Producción para participar en dicha reunión. 
El objetivo de la reunión es congregar a los países del continente americano con interés en formar parte de un mecanismo de cooperación en materia de acuicultura, a efectos de analizar los esfuerzos realizados previamente y diseñar una estrategia para concretar el establecimiento de una red a través de un plan de acción de corto plazo. 
Ello con acciones y compromisos que permitan su sostenibilidad y eficacia como palanca del desarrollo armónico y responsable de la actividad en la región.Temas similares: Artículo: Empresarios de 20 países arribarán al Perú para evaluar negocios en pesca y acuicultura Artículo: Perú y Canadá tendrán II Reunión del Comité del Medio Ambiente a mediados de octubre Artículo: Perú participará en la feria más importante de cafés especiales del mundo Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba Perú participará en convención de Cites en Suiza para informar avance en protección de caoba

----------

